# Moving! :)



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm moving to a new apartment in the next 30 days and would like to make it as stress free as possible for my 8 month old kitten. It's not far away so no long drive and it's only going to be myself, my boyfriend, and the kitten so no other roommates or animals to add to the craziness. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I kept my cat in the bathroom with some of her favorite toys and treats while the movers were moving me out, then put her in the new bathroom with her stuff while the movers were moving me in.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

When I moved to my new apartment my cat was moved over first. I set him up in what would be our bedroom and shut the door with a huge DO NOT ENTER OR OPEN DOOR sign on it so no one would let him out. Then we moved all the stuff in. We set up the bedroom first and foremost, for ourselves and for him. He mostly hid in the litter box while we did this. Then we left him in peace to explore the room and not be bugged. I didn't let him out until I had the apartment set up. However Kent hates change with a passion, so I wanted to have everything already in place. I treated my bedroom like his safety room for a bit, so his food and litter box stayed in there while he adjusted and slowly made their way to their appropriate places. You are lucky that you are doing this with a young kitty, they tend to not stress so easy  Make sure when you set her up in a waiting place while you are moving to give her items that have her scent and your scent on them, just something that can be comforting since she will be surrounded by all sorts of unfamiliar scents and sights. Although if she is like a lot of young kitties she is going to want to be all over the place in a hurry to investigate the strangeness of it all lol.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and good advice! That is similar to what I did when I first brought her home- left her in my room for a few days so that she knew she had a 'safe' spot. She was overwhelmed by how open the rest of the house was at first, but she was also a lot smaller and not used to us. Plus the new apartment will be smaller than the current one. She's turned into a pretty confident little lady (read: brat!) so hopefully she will take this all in stride!

I am a little sad that since my current roommate will be living elsewhere Layla won't have a playmate as she and the puppy JUST started getting along. Perhaps I can convince my boyfriend to let me get another kitten once everyone gets settled. But I am getting too far ahead of myself . . . :wink


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Is that her in your avatar?!? Oh my goodness she is sooooo pretty! I love her little stripes of black along her nose and black cheek marks. What a stunning little girl. I am so glad that the transition went successfully.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> Is that her in your avatar?!? Oh my goodness she is sooooo pretty! I love her little stripes of black along her nose and black cheek marks. What a stunning little girl. I am so glad that the transition went successfully.


Sorry, I just saw this. Yep, that is her. Thank you so much! I fell in love with that vertical stripe the minute I saw her. We've got about 2 weeks before we'll be all moved in so we'll have to wait and see but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck with the move! Is Layla *helping* you to pack?


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Susan said:


> Good luck with the move! Is Layla *helping* you to pack?


Thanks! She's our box supervisor. She jumps from open box to open box measuring the dimensions to make sure our stuff will fit!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hard at work:


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't get over how stunning she is! She's a little more grown up in this picture. I am so glad that she is seeing the pack up as an adventure. Happy moving


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh...Layla is absolutely gorgeous! And, yes, I can imagine how she would enjoy all of the boxes.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Layla is stunning! Her coloring is really dramatic.

And yeah, I guess moving would be box-heaven for kitties. They may slow you down a little, but think of the fun they're having....


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks, guys! Layla is reading your replies and blushing. Clearly ignoring her box measuring duties. In my avatar she was about 8 weeks old and now (in the box pic) she's almost 8 months.

I guess we will set up the spare bedroom first and have her set up in there while we get the rest of the apartment together. We'll put all of her toys and familiar things there for awhile.

On a completely different subject- what would you describe her coloring as? I'm not too knowledgeable about all of the different variations of calico patterns.

Here's another picture if that helps:


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Whoops! I hit "Reply" too soon! 

Here's the pic:


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahhh she's so gorgeous! I had to comment just to compliment Layla on her beauty, now you've read this Layla- get back to work! There's boxes to be measured, you know.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a looker. I love her markings!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

She is very flattered! Thanks all! 

Is there anyway for me to change the title of this thread when I want to add updates or additional questions? I know that we cannot edit posts after a certain amount of time but I wasn't sure about thread titles.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know of a way to change the thread title, other than to PM a mod and request a change. Unless someone else knows a way, I would just start a new thread. You can always include a link to this thread for background if you want.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You used to be able to change the title by hitting "Go Advanced" and scrolling to your very first post. If you can't do that, you can ask a Mod or start a new "update" thread or make new posts.


----------

